# bulk salt prices



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

What is everybody paying for bulk salt this year.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I was quoted $50/ton at the port.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

$55 a ton here. Was told I could get a "good discount" if I buy a bulk amount. Not sure what that means. Will be finding out more this week as salt and sand is on my punch list.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

$38/ton


----------



## firedog (Apr 18, 2000)

$34.50 a ton


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

50.00 per ton, including trucking (25 ton minimum).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

$49 a ton, including trucking. Still waiting on the price if we pick it up.

Also, still waiting on pricing from With A Grain Of Salt. Last year, WGS gave us a locked in price of $38 a ton, picked up at the port. Delivered was $43 - $47 a ton.

~Chuck


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

41.50 /delivered


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

$42.00 per ton delivered. I'll have to call for pick-up price.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

We are paying $46.00 per ton picked up. The prices stayed the same from last year.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

SLC1

Who is your supplier?


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

$55.00 a ton loaded in the spreader


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I guess I am slacking, I havent gotten any quotes for my 20 tons that I will need this winter, P.J., where are you getting yours from, Kuhlman, Cargil or Andersons?


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

20 ton? that's like not even a full load. We usually use 35 ton per storm. Maybe you meant 20 loads?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> 20 ton? that's like not even a full load. We usually use 35 ton per storm. Maybe you meant 20 loads?


I am glad that you are the one applying 35 tons per snow.

Last year we got a whole 8" and used 1 ton out of 5 that we had at the shop... and yes I meant 20 tons.

~Nate~


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Last year was our second year doing snow. We put out almost 20 tons during a heavy icing event last season, but closer to 12 tons was our norm.

We are most likely to grow by 50% this season, so those numbers will increase by about 50%. 

For those who have yet to figure it out, salt is where all the money is at. If you are only plowing, you are missing out on the majority of your potential income.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

"For those who have yet to figure it out, salt is where all the money is at. If you are only plowing, you are missing out on the majority of your potential income."

Exactly. You will typically plow once suring a storm, but salt twice. 

Do the math. payup payup payup 

~Chuck


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Chuck, I've got to disagree not all the money*

I think it makes a big difference as what your contracts say, all mine are 2" start plow & every 2" after. A 6.5" snow means I plow 3 times example 1 lot I do is $750.00 every 2" if I salt it's only $450.00 & if I salt the whole lot the snow might not stick & only get to plow twice.  So I plow 3 times =$2250.00 & salt the entrance, exits & drives twice $250.00 & salt entire lot 1 time for $450.00.  Total is $2950.00 now that's making the most $$$$$ out of a snow. If I plow & salt twice it's only worth $2400.00. I understand each & every place is different so plow triggers & contracts are different as to location state to state.

Now if it's only a 1.5" snow I do salt so in that regard I make $450.00 so if you don't have a salt spreader you're not making easy money for the taking  .


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I have to agree with Chuck. You have to look at your net profit not gross. Plowing will gross more but salting is more profitable.

John


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Naturally it will vary from company to company too. It is less overhead to send out your crews to salt than to plow. The profit margin is higher salting than plowing.

You might need 5 drivers to plow your route(s), but only 2 to just salt them.

I was actually quoting SnoJob, but also agreeing with him 

If a 3" - 4" storm is forecasted, we pre salt the entire lot. Then plow at the 2" trigger. Then salt again. Then plow the remainder, followed by another salting. All of these saltings are aimed at preventing the bond from forming, and preventing hardpack. We charge "per application" for salt. It might be a light application, or a heavy one, it is at our descretion. We typically apply light, unless conditions (temps) call for a heavy one.

The main gist is that salting is a profit center that many plowers miss out on. That we all agree on.

~Chuck


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Ice control is by far the most profitable aspect of snow and ice management. Even tho snow removal may Gross you more money, but when you look at the time vs income and then look at salting time vs income, and salting will win hands down every time.
It takes alot less time to generate a thousand dollars worth of billable salting then it does billable plowing.
Dino


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Plowing will cost more ???*

1 man operation here & 1 truck & my time. Salt cost money, plowing cost time (free) & gas. Bagged salt in my case= money & time ( free). Net is more with plowing:waving: .

If you read what I wrote, it will prove that in my case I make more my way. Hell I've only been plowing of money for 27 yrs. Many years in the 6 figures for gross. I said it depends on how & where you live.

Salting makes a good profit but not always more net money.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Chuck & Dino*

I agree that salting is faster but you also have to have accounts that want salting & most of mine don't. So plowing is where most of my money is at.  Hell just hope we have snow to make the easy money this year :waving: .


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Ohiosnow - I have one question, not intended to be derogitory. How do you get three plowings in on a 6" snowfall. This can't be the norm every time out. 

CGB


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

I cannot speak for Ohiosnow, but I will explain how we get 3 pushes in a 6" event. If we plow our routes once and do a cleanup, the customer still gets charged for 3 plows. We charge per push, and 2" constitutes a push. 

If we get 2", the customer pays less than my competitiors may charge. If we get heavier accumulations, I make more than the competitors would. I like this pricing scheme and it has served us well. 

Many others in our market charge higher rates per push, but will plow up to 6" or so of snow. Our pricing seems to work well for us and our customers have not complained.

I forgot to mention that we service 100% commercial. The same pricing might not work in the residential market here.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Snoworks*

Not the norm???? Well yes it's the norm every time in the last 27 yrs. I've plowed. If you read my other post it explains it. My contracts state every 2" of snow; 2"+2"+2"= 6" = 3 plows. I used to have a grocery store that I did for 15 yrs. that was for every 1" of snow & if it snowed 10" that was 10 pushes.

3 of my contracts state that after 11:00 PM till 6:00 AM it's the plowers option to plow with the storm or as he wishes as long as snow is clear by 7:00 AM. Which means if it snows 6" between 11:00 PM & 6:00 AM I my plow only 1 time & bill for 3 times. It might not seam fair but it's the way I've done it for over 25 yrs. and never had a complaint.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Ohiosnow - See a new way to price snowplowing accounts every day. Not many plowing company's around here price per plow by every two inches. Seems like a great way to create more revenue i.e. profits. 

Around here if you are going to price by every two inches, at the same dollar amount, say $200.00 for every two inches. Your likely not to get a call back. The ratio in the Chicagoland area is more like 50% for each increase over the initial 4" mark. 

CGB


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Snoworks*

I think normal pricing for each area is what was & is used by most plowers as to compare contract pricing. In my area per push has always been the same price per each & every push.  I know most of the plowers in this area & we have all said that we will not price it any other way against each other.

The grocery stores made the most $$$$$$$$$ but were always the hardest to keep from being sued as too many cars & people in & out all day long. I found it was easier to do other large lots with alot less traffic & people for almost the same $$$$$$.:waving: Snow is to be here Friday so let the money start flying!!


----------

